# vr6 breaks up when i peak boost



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

i have a vr6 with a garret 60-1 on it. tuned by c2. the car runs completely fine until i peak boost. it gets to 12 lbs and then have a constant sputter and back fires. checked all my inter cooler piping and made sure there were no other boost leaks and much as i could with out using a pressure tester. let me hear some of your opinions, i would really like to figure this out asap!


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

Do you have a wideband? 

Stock fuel pump?

Plug gap?


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Provided your AFR looks good when this is happening, it's likely just weak spark.

OEM coilpack, or aftermarket coilpack(s)? What spark plugs are you using, and what is their gap measurement?


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

no wide band
yes, stock fuel pump.
and i havent got to pulling the plugs yet.

i have a tial wastegate and i didnt have this problem with the smaller spring, but once i put in the larger spring is when it started to do this


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

it has oem coil packs. and ngk spark plugs. not sure what the gaps are but im trying to find my spark plug gap tool thing. damn dad looses everything:thumbdown:


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

tkerb92 said:


> no wide band
> yes, stock fuel pump.
> and i havent got to pulling the plugs yet.


Get a Wide band, its your best Friend when it comes to Boost. With out it you don't really know whats going on. 
get one!!! Or get at least a cheep gage so you can see if your leaning out. 
Pull a plug and check it.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

tkerb92 said:


> no wide band
> yes, stock fuel pump.
> and i havent got to pulling the plugs yet.
> 
> i have a tial wastegate and i didnt have this problem with the smaller spring, but once i put in the larger spring is when it started to do this


Get a wideband, unless you want to blow your motor up.

At 12 pounds you're running lean on the stock pump. 

Pull the plugs and gap them at .24.


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

pulled the plugs they look fine to me. ill reset the gap and possibly pull that spring out so it stops breaking up before vag fair


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

I would strongly advise against running the car in boost until you put the lower spring back in. You are running lean with the stock pump, and your motor won't put up with that for long.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

For a boosted car, that looks lean to me.
What is your C2 tuned for boost wise?? Are you trying to go over what its have been tuned for?


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

What kind of after market fuel pump do you recommend?


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

Jones84 said:


> For a boosted car, that looks lean to me.
> What is your C2 tuned for boost wise?? Are you trying to go over what its have been tuned for?


It has been at 16lbs before for dynos and never had a problem


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

tkerb92 said:


> What kind of after market fuel pump do you recommend?


Walbro inline. GSL-392


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

Jones84 said:


> Get a Wide band, its your best Friend when it comes to Boost. With out it you don't really know whats going on.
> get one!!! Or get at least a cheep gage so you can see if your leaning out.
> Pull a plug and check it.


sorry, not a stock fuel pump. messed up there


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

tkerb92 said:


> sorry, not a stock fuel pump. messed up there


What fuel setup? I ran 12psi on a VRT with the 30# setup with zero issues for like two years. Stock pump should be able to do a little more than 12 Psi of boost, some on here have had them max in the 15psi area. I think your just blowing spark out, if you were getting detination you would see little silver flakes of metal on the white part of the plugs. What size intercooler are you running and does it have good exposure to air?


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

I had my walbro max out at 18psi, i switched to the Bosch 044 and have not had any more problems. every time i have any problems with breaking up or popping, spiting, or just craping out its most always a fuel issue... I don't run a VR but boost is boost. with out a Wideband or any why to check it its going to be hard to tell. Your plugs do look lean to me tho. 
Mine are more of a brown ish. But I run 48# and my AFR is about 12.5 @ 18psi for DD. I don't hit boost all the time aether. Most of my driving is off boost.


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

600cc injectors and I'm not sure the size in the intercooler but its a decent size. And has real good exposure to air. And it's not a stock pump.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

What are your plugs gapped to? that gap looks too big, gap them to .024.


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

Changed the spark plugs and gaped them to .024 and everything seems to be fixed now and running good again. Thanks for the help guys:thumbup:


----------

